# 6x6x6 BLD UWR thread



## Roman (Jun 25, 2013)

6x6x6 blindfolded: 18:16.10[8:31.44] :tu

[video=youtube_share;_H21yFolurM]http://youtu.be/_H21yFolurM[/video]

I propose everyone who beats 6x6x6 UWR to post your video here, in order to prevent flooding the forum with a lot of similar threads.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2013)

not bad

sub15 gogogo


----------



## KongShou (Jun 25, 2013)

Wat


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 25, 2013)

badass keyboard. doesnt look very ergonomic though.


----------



## CaptainCacao (Jun 25, 2013)

Are you going to paint a new picture unstead of fractals? :3
However, that's heavy. Congratz!


----------



## BoLiK (Jun 25, 2013)

This is topic for Roman's 6x6 UWR videos -_-


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2013)

BoLiK said:


> This is topic for Roman's 6x6 UWR videos -_-



yar and orrie and oleg


----------



## Ollie (Jun 25, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> yar and orrie and oleg



cba

ps nice solve


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ollie said:


> cba
> 
> ps nice solve



sub 15 pls

y u no 4bld nr ?.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 25, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> sub 15 pls
> 
> y u no 4bld nr ?.



ILL DO IT WHEN IM READY. YOURE SO INSENSITIVE.

<3


----------



## Ollie (Jul 17, 2013)

16:40.13[9:05] - opted for a safe memo and a speedy execution approach which worked. But...

..no video. Battery ran out at exactly 11:00 as I was finishing the obliques. I'm heartbroken - 20+ DNFs for virtually nothing.

I will be trying this again today for the video evidence, mostly for my own sake.

EDIT: f2 B2 D2 U F2 B2 l2 U d' 3f2 3u' 3r2 d D 3r' 3u 3f' F 3r2 R' f2 3u' d2 D2 b2 F' B2 D2 3f' f' 3u2 B2 U2 f2 R' U2 F2 U' D F2 3f L2 d 3r d' 3u2 u2 3f2 b' l U' 3u' f' b l' F2 l 3u2 b 3r' f L2 3u2 F' 3u2 3r R r2 b2 d f' 3f B2 d B' r' L' F' B2 d


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2013)

nbad


----------



## etshy (Jul 17, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 16:40.13[9:05] - opted for a safe memo and a speedy execution approach which worked. But...
> 
> ..no video. Battery ran out at exactly 11:00 as I was finishing the obliques. I'm heartbroken - 20+ DNFs for virtually nothing.
> 
> I will be trying this again today for the video evidence, mostly for my own sake.



nice :tu


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 17, 2013)

So close! Good luck with getting a video success next time.


----------



## Mikel (Jul 18, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 16:40.13[9:05] - opted for a safe memo and a speedy execution approach which worked. But...
> 
> ..no video. Battery ran out at exactly 11:00 as I was finishing the obliques. I'm heartbroken - 20+ DNFs for virtually nothing.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you are back into 6x6 BLD!


----------

